# Not a TT or even an Audi but......



## tyspy (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's my new car.................... :roll: I have moved to the dark side [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Not a fan of the colour scheme I have to be honest. I think white on this car is very bland, and have never been a fan of black wheels especially on white cars

I do like the M3 though but always come to the same conclusion, I would much rather have the Nissan GTR.

Have fun


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

congrats mate, but the new m3 is not for me. Just doesnt look good enough IMO

But if your happy, how are you finding it compare to your last car?


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

I have to say I love that colour combo, looks very good indeed and I bet it sounds amazing. Enjoy.


----------



## tyspy (Jan 26, 2007)

I thought I might get that response haha! Yes the car is fantastic I have to 'run in' for 1200 miles so 3000 RPM only for a while but car feels planted, My TT was a V6 but this V8 is in a different league the DCT box is very smooth when it warms up.

Hooray I have a positive commment thanks mate :lol: !


----------



## tyspy (Jan 26, 2007)

Mitchy said:


> I do like the M3 though but always come to the same conclusion, I would much rather have the Nissan GTR.
> 
> Have fun


My old man has a GTR, I will put some pics of them both up in a while but a GTR just wasn't for me! I couldn't put my finger on it but it doesn't 'do it' for me........... :roll:


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

I am not a lover of the BMW but it does look very nice, good luck to you mate, I hope you are happy.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

What a great choice and congratulations. Welcome to BMW ownership.


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

Congratulations on your new car........Actually MY dream car, but unfortunately out of my price league


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

tyspy said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> > I do like the M3 though but always come to the same conclusion, I would much rather have the Nissan GTR.
> ...


You'll have to line them up side by side and have a little duel. I would have thought the GTR would pull ahead? Have you driven your dads?

How thirsty is this V8? I suppose you wont know yet until you've racked up a few more miles.

They are nice cars, dont get me wrong, I'd rather an M3 over any TT. Oh and what's with the black roof? Is this a special edition version?


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

Nothing wrong with a BMW.

This car is in a different leauge to any Audi offering. Only the RS4 got close.

Great car. not 100% from the photos if the wheels are to my taste.


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

Great car and awesome screaming engine. Love the white but the black wheels not for me. If you could get the 19's polished ones go for it, the car will look much better. Love the muscular look of the M3, saw my friend's this weekend and it looked so proposeful in black, just no as beautiful as the TT  
Only gripe is the interior, which is nicely finished but the desgin is so bland that it almost ruin the car.

Anymay congrats mate!


----------



## tyspy (Jan 26, 2007)

> You'll have to line them up side by side and have a little duel. I would have thought the GTR would pull ahead? Have you driven your dads?
> 
> How thirsty is this V8? I suppose you wont know yet until you've racked up a few more miles.
> 
> They are nice cars, dont get me wrong, I'd rather an M3 over any TT. Oh and what's with the black roof? Is this a special edition version?


In answer to your questions I think the GTR would pretty well spank the M3 in most departments when it comes to raw pace but would be an interesting race in the 'real world', I have driven his GTR a few times and always felt dissapointed by it like I wasn't really driving it it was driving me if that makes sense it never seemed to be bothered by anything and always felt as though the computers had the final say but as a piece of technology it's fantastic and has rewritten the rule book but I never fell in love with it and that's why I never ordered one the M3 just feels alive and ready to smack you in the face like a physco!

The V8 is pretty thirsty but it's a weekend toy to me so MPG isn't really a concern at present after 200 slow miles I am returning 20 MPG but the engine is still only 200 miles old of course.

The black roof is carbon fibre and standard on all new M3's, I had the wheels painted black and had other external extras like high gloss finish, shawdow lines etc to be honest the wheels look alot better in the flesh, its all personal choice and I think I can get away wiht being a bit larey at 24!!


----------



## tyspy (Jan 26, 2007)

VerTTigo said:


> Great car and awesome screaming engine. Love the white but the black wheels not for me. If you could get the 19's polished ones go for it, the car will look much better. Love the muscular look of the M3, saw my friend's this weekend and it looked so proposeful in black, just no as beautiful as the TT
> Only gripe is the interior, which is nicely finished but the desgin is so bland that it almost ruin the car.
> 
> Anymay congrats mate!


I think in many ways I agree, it's not as pretty as the TT and the interior is very BMW but I like function over buttons and I added the carbon fibre leather interior trim which gives abit more of a special feel I think. But what it lacks in prettyness it makes up for in stocky 'get out of my way' looks


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I love them, but the chav hat always makes me wonder could I really have one. 24  Want to employ an ethusastic 23 year old?


----------



## tyspy (Jan 26, 2007)

Bikerz said:


> I love them, but the chav hat always makes me wonder could I really have one. 24  Want to employ an ethusastic 23 year old?


Come on we have all got a bit of chav in us! :lol:

Bikerz I see you have had or have a lupo, was/are you a member of the lupo forum? your name rings a bell from when I used to be on the forum when I had a Lupo GTi (what a car).


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Lovely car..

Welcome to the world of where every other road user thinks you're a [email protected], and will have no respect for you. Well, that's what I always found in my BMW's..

I drive a van now, and still treated the same ..


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Odd one - but were you driving down Ipswich Road in Colchester yesterday afternoon? Just caught a glimpse of a 10 plate white M3...but didn't note the number plate!


----------



## tyspy (Jan 26, 2007)

mcmoody said:


> Odd one - but were you driving down Ipswich Road in Colchester yesterday afternoon? Just caught a glimpse of a 10 plate white M3...but didn't note the number plate!


That would have been me! Well more than likely it was me, I was in Colchester on Sunday evening having a drive, I popped down the ferrari dealership for a wee look. (I'm not bored already)


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

tyspy said:


> mcmoody said:
> 
> 
> > Odd one - but were you driving down Ipswich Road in Colchester yesterday afternoon? Just caught a glimpse of a 10 plate white M3...but didn't note the number plate!
> ...


Thought it was. I haven't been in to Lancasters for a couple of years but drive past it most days...some stunning cars there I'm sure.


----------



## tyspy (Jan 26, 2007)

mcmoody said:


> tyspy said:
> 
> 
> > mcmoody said:
> ...


Yer I was last there years ago when my old man was looking at a Maserati that he finally saw sense and didn't buy! There is a lovely California in the showroom.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

tyspy said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > I love them, but the chav hat always makes me wonder could I really have one. 24  Want to employ an ethusastic 23 year old?
> ...


Yeah Bikerz on there, I had the 2 tone GTI. I had a blue petrol sport too and now I had an SDI as a daily. What was your name on there?

The bmw box as smooth as the 6 speed in a lupo gti :wink: (Anyone that wants to know what a perfect gearbox is DRIVE a 6sp lupo GTI, ANYONE that has swears its the best box in the world)

Yeah I have a bit of chav in me, mates just got a E46 M3, and its getting tempting.
What do you do for a living out of intrested? Work for your dad by sounds of it :wink:


----------



## tyspy (Jan 26, 2007)

Bikerz said:


> tyspy said:
> 
> 
> > Bikerz said:
> ...


I am a member of the lupo forum but rarely venture on there anymore was and I imagine still is a great forum my name on the forum was Tyspy like this one but as I say I haven't posted really since 2007 when I got my TT.

If I told you what I did for a living I would have to kill you lol, I am in the 'high end' security industry and my old man retired from the building game about 5 years ago now and he does the odd bit here and there but I own and run this particular business myself lets say he is my mentor and a pretty good one for me. :wink:


----------

